# Whites Mill Athens Ohio



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I had a great multiple species day at Whites Mill in Athens Ohio!!
All fish were caught on either a swimbait or twister tail in chartreuse color!!
targeting fast current slack pools!

We totaled 6 species: 
sauger
white bass
smallmouth bass
largemouth bass
spotted bass
white crappie

If you would like to watch the live footage it will be posted go like and sub to my channel for more content of Southeast Ohio fishing! Thanks!
also if my post gets deleted please let me know why.
My last post was deleted for some reason.


----------



## Jeremy Barker (Feb 20, 2019)

That's a great little spot. I've caught alot of nice fish out of that little section of river. Some really big flathead in there for such a small pool too

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Jeremy Barker said:


> That's a great little spot. I've caught alot of nice fish out of that little section of river. Some really big flathead in there for such a small pool too
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


What bait do you go with for flathead?


----------



## Jeremy Barker (Feb 20, 2019)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> What bait do you go with for flathead?


Sorry I just saw this. I've caught then in the night teens fishing for crappie there. If I was going to target them I'd use live or fresh cut shad. If you can't get them, then I'd use hand sized bluegill

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Makes me want to go back to OU to get my Masters Degree...or just hang out at the CI.
One or the other......


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> What bait do you go with for flathead?


Live bluegills or big chubs, suckers but my favorite is green sunfish bigger the better Ive got the largest flathead to ever come out of there 56.5# 46.5'' long


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Live bluegills or big chubs, suckers but my favorite is green sunfish bigger the better Ive got the largest flathead to ever come out of there 56.5# 46.5'' long


My sister lives real close to there.. I may have to make a trip east.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

JSeeger said:


> My sister lives real close to there.. I may have to make a trip east.


Bring plenty of hooks and sinkers cause if you aint in the right place you will lose a lot of them closer to the dam the worse it is 56.5 is my biggest but have got a lot of 20-30# from there .Ive never caught numbers there some nights only 1 flathead is all I catch some times the gar is bad about taking your bait but seems they don't mess with big bluegills that much but chubs or a slender bait they wont leave them alone


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I didntcatch it but thc biggest Ive seen caught there was 63 lbs it was about 10 years ago and caught on a small drum.


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

RiverWader said:


> I didntcatch it but thc biggest Ive seen caught there was 63 lbs it was about 10 years ago and caught on a small drum.


That's a giant. Makes me wonder why THAT little stream can grow these giant flatheads. Yet the Great Miami struggles so badly, in particular the stretches of the Miami north of Dayton and really as far South as the Hamilton dam. They just seem stunted above that first dam.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

the best spot to fish at the mill is on the mill side but they stoped people from fishing down there years ago


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

There are some other spots down stream that are nice also but not as big


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

RiverWader said:


> the best spot to fish at the mill is on the mill side but they stoped people from fishing down there years ago


That's because people were stealing from the mill. They also got sick of the litter.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

i knew that was the reason why. ive seen people resently wade from the middle island over to that spot to fish


----------



## Albertvan45 (8 mo ago)

RiverWader said:


> i knew that was the reason why. ive seen people resently wade from the middle island over to that spot to fish


how deep is it to wade across?


----------

